# Insurance changes & child support question



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

My EX pays child support as well as our kids' medical insurance. My kids medical went up this year. In my decree, it states she has to pay their medical and it also stated the amount(which was current with that year). I'm concerned my EX won't have to pay the increase because she'll argue with the amount stated in the decree and that I'll have to cover the rest. Anyone know if she's responsible for 100% of the insurance regardless? 
Also, what if one of my kids ever wishes to move in with their mom? 
She has had discussions with both my kiddos about this via video chat. Never told them directly that they should move up to live with her(lives in Minnesota), but she definitely entertained the idea with the kids that wasn't very subtle. Very manipulative & passive aggressive.I told the kids that it would always be a decision between their mom and I. I don't want to put that burden of choosing one parent over the other on my kids. But if the day comes that either one of my kids becomes adamant about this (very possible when they are teens), what happens with child support and the like? 
Regardless, I know what's best for my kids and I would fight it as much as possible to the point of not risking my relationship with them.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

As far as medical goes, it depends largely on the wording. Does it specify an exact amount or does it leave it open to increases due to inflation and cost of living increases? 

I assume you have 2 children since you said "both".

As far as child support goes, if one or both of your children move in with her, she will likely be granted custody and she won't pay you support for those children. Depending on your income versus hers, and the number of children involved, and who lives where, it could be a break even where no support is paid, or she could still pay you support only a lesser amount, or you might end up having to pay her support. 

If you each have custody of one it would probably be a break even. If she has both then figure 25% of your take home pay but that's according to my state laws, yours may vary.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Usually there has to be a substantial change and you can get the amount changed by petitioning the court to review the amount to pay. You could very well do this without an attorney if you feel comfortable with it.

Same goes with kids moving out of the house. The courts know things change so they will be flexible. It's better to not put a dollar amount but for the document to simply say she'll pay the health insurance - no $ amount.

There is usually a support enforcement agency in each state - you could call them and ask what to do.


----------

